# 4/24/2010 Alum Creek Open



## Bassman741 (Dec 7, 2007)

Twin Rivers Bassmasters Spring Open at Alum Creek - 4/24 - 7:30 to 4:00 - 
New Galena Ramp - Call MATT (614) 565-3474 or JOHN (614) 246-1499 or go to 
www.twinriversbassmasters.webs.com and click on "club open entry forms" to 
down-load an entry form.


----------



## Bassman741 (Dec 7, 2007)

Twin Rivers Bassmasters Spring Open at Alum Creek - 4/24 - 7:30 to 4:00 - 
New Galena Ramp - Call MATT (614) 565-3474 or JOHN (614) 246-1499 or go to 
www.twinriversbassmasters.webs.com and click on "club open entry forms" to 
down-load an entry form.


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

it's an awesome tourny...


----------



## Thick Rick (Feb 3, 2008)

Boat #1


----------



## EDD (Apr 11, 2004)

There go's the NEIGHBORHOOD


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

As of right now I'm planning on fishing this tourney. Looking forward to it!


----------



## lilfeucht (Jun 16, 2008)

OSU_Fisherman, there is no planning on, you ARE fishing it lol


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Will do my best to make it to this one guys.


----------



## chubs43235 (Apr 12, 2010)

Whats the payback on this tourney. How many places and what are the amounts on a 75 boat field?


----------



## Thick Rick (Feb 3, 2008)

EDD said:


> There go's the NEIGHBORHOOD


Will we see you out there this year Ed? Hope so. Missed you last year. I know you had some family stuff keeping you busy.


----------



## EDD (Apr 11, 2004)

Don't know , son has games that weekend and I sold my boat last year ( got a good price for it ) , my fishing gear still in the basement


----------



## Thick Rick (Feb 3, 2008)

EDD said:


> Don't know , son has games that weekend and I sold my boat last year ( got a good price for it ) , my fishing gear still in the basement


"sold my boat" ?

"fishing gear still in basement" ?

Language does not compute


----------



## chubs43235 (Apr 12, 2010)

chubs43235 said:


> Whats the payback on this tourney. How many places and what are the amounts on a 75 boat field?


Does anyone have a answer for this


----------



## Thick Rick (Feb 3, 2008)

The entry form says $1000 for first place with a 75 boat field. But, it doesn't say how many places it pays. Usually top 5 with a full field.


----------



## jpbasspro (Apr 28, 2008)

What were the weights and results for this?? curious.


----------

